
The World Isn’t as Bad as Your Wired Brain Tells You - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-world-isnt-as-bad-as-your-wired-brain-tells-you-153571320
======
f_allwein
link did not work. This one does: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-world-
isnt-as-bad-as-your-w...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-world-isnt-as-bad-
as-your-wired-brain-tells-you-1535713201)

